# 2022 Christian Random Thoughts - It’s All About Trust in Jesus



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2022)

Happy and Blessed 2022 Everyone.  It is our time to trust in God all the more.  Allowing Him to show Himself strong in our hearts and our lives.  God is with us; surely He is with us.  He gave us Jesus to prove it.  Sealed in His heart, each of us are…forever.   Let us thank Him for so great a beautiful gift of His love. 

Thank you, Dear Holy Father, in the Precious Holy Name of Jesus, Amen and Amen, 

*** * *** * ***
*Devotional *​*The Sabbath Must Be Entered*
Rabbi Jonathan Kahn
Wednesday, January 5, 2022

Those of you who live near or work with Orthodox Jews are aware of something that happens every week.

Every week on Friday, a few hours before sunset, Orthodox Jews begin rushing around, going home early, preparing, doing last minute shopping, doing all their last preparations, then rushing to their homes before sundown.

The Sabbath doesn't just come as do other days of the week. It is written in the fourth chapter of Hebrews that God's people must also enter the Shabbat and we must labor to enter it.

For us in Messiah, the peace of the Shabbat is every day. But it doesn't just come to us. We must enter it.

You can have peace and joy and blessings every day of your week. But don't expect it to just show up one day at your door. Choose to enter into the presence of God every day of your life.

Spend time entering. Practice entering. Get good at entering. And you can dwell in the Shabbat every day of your life. In other words, every day of your life can be like a weekend. Let it start today. Shabbat Shalom.

From Message #872 - The Shabbat Secrets
Scripture: Isaiah 56:6-8

Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit (gothamweb.net)

TODAY'S MISSION - Learn the secret of entering into Messiah's Sabbath, the Lord's deep peace and shalom - set time aside for Him and seek His peace and joy.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2022)

*“The Shell of You”*

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Thursday, January 6, 2022

Messiah said you must be born again. 

One of the symbols of being born again is the butterfly because in nature, it goes through the first part of its life crawling - as a caterpillar. And then it becomes a heavenly creature - a beautiful symbol - the butterfly. 

But in between the worm stage and the butterfly stage is the stage called the chrysalis. The caterpillar wraps itself around; it becomes entombed in this shell that has the shape of the caterpillar. But inside that shape of the caterpillar something's happening; it's metamorphosis. It's a heavenly creature being born. 

It's the same with you. You're born again. But you find yourself with the old ways; the old lusts sometimes come up. That's the chrysalis; that's the shell. It's not you anymore. It's the outer man. The outer wasn't born again. 

The new you is the inner man. It says, "live in the inner man." And what does the butterfly do to become a butterfly? It breaks open the old shell. 

So break open the old habits, the old thoughts, with the power of God, with the spirit of God which is new in the inner man. Break the shell.

From Message #903 - The Chrysalis 
Scripture: Ephesians 3:16

TODAY'S MISSION - Pray and ask God for strength, for help to break out of the old you, and live in the new by His spirit in the inner man, and start breaking out of the shell.

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Thursday, January 6, 2022



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 7, 2022)

*The Evidence of The True Pentecostals*

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Friday, January 7, 2022

Many believers speak about Pentecost and what it is to be Pentecostal, or what it is to be spirit-filled; gifts of tongues, prophesies and miracles.

All these things are in the Bible, but it's missing the point. 

Pentecost or Shavuot in Hebrew produced this result 2,000 years ago, "And they were continually devoting themselves to the apostle's teaching and to fellowship, to the breaking of bread and to prayer."

Shavuot or Pentecost was not just a day or an event or even an experience; it was reality. The long-lasting Pentecostal result was the change of daily life, of daily routine. 

A true Spirit-filled life is one that affects your daily routine. The occasional highs don't do it - it's godliness in your daily routine that will move the greatest mountains.

If you want to really flow in the Spirit - start letting the Spirit change your real life, your real everyday routine, from your waking up to your going to bed. 

Get into godly habits of real prayer, real communion, real learning of the Word, real love and that's the real Pentecostal result.

From Message #1129 - A Guide For The Spirit Filled 
Scripture: Acts 2:17-18

TODAY'S MISSION - Start letting the Holy Spirit change your daily routine. Seek His will. Make it a habit for real prayer time and reading His word. Praise Him all through your day.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Shimmie (Jan 10, 2022)

Sgt. Pepper, Summer of Love, & The Ancient Prophecy

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Monday, January 10, 2022

June 7, 1967, a date in which ancient prophecy was fulfilled.

It was the year when the Beatles came out with the album "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band." The Vietnam War was in full swing and public opinion turning increasingly against it. It was into that world of flower power and anti-war protests that a prophecy spoken thousands of years before it was fulfilled. 

The Jewish people, in the Six Day War, returned to the city of Jerusalem. It was the missing puzzle piece of every latter day prophecy which required the Jewish people to be in that city. While the world was going along its course with all its distractions, God fulfilled His ancient prophecy. 

What does it show you? 

God is real and His word is good, and if God could work through every event of 1967 to fulfill His ancient word, how much more is He working all things in your life together for good and for His good purpose.

Rejoice! For the Lord says, "I know the plans I have for you. Plans for shalom and not for calamity, to give you a future and a hope."

From Message #701 - Yerushalyim: The Mystery 
Scripture: Jeremiah 29:11-13

TODAY'S MISSION - Watch what God is doing today in your life. Your Savior has appointed your steps ahead of you. Fulfill His will and step into His plans.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 10, 2022)

Dearest Holy Father God,

I’m excited for a new year, and I want to step into it with boldness and confidence. But if I’m being honest, I’m uncertain of what the year will hold—and that can feel unsettling.

Search me, God, and refresh my heart.

Please help me surrender my expectations for this year. Transform my mind as I draw near to You.

*Search me, God, and align my heart with Yours*.

As I pursue the plans You have for me, let me remember what You’ve already helped me overcome.

Search me, God, and heal my heart.

Whatever this year holds, I know You hold me. Nothing is impossible for You!

Restore me, God, and make me new.

In Jesus’ name, Amen


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jan 11, 2022)

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Holy Father God,
> 
> I’m excited for a new year, and I want to step into it with boldness and confidence. But if I’m being honest, I’m uncertain of what the year will hold—and that can feel unsettling.
> 
> ...


Amen and amen!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2022)

The Time of Messiah's Coming

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Tuesday, January 11, 2022

The rabbis have identified Daniel 9 as telling when Messiah will come.

Rabbi Moses Abraham Levi wrote, "I have examined and searched all of the Holy Scriptures but haven't found the time for Messiah's coming clearly fixed except in the words of Gabriel in the Prophet Daniel which are written in the Ninth Chapter of Daniel."

Daniel 9 says that Messiah's coming to Jerusalem. He will be cut off or killed and the temple city and sanctuary will be destroyed. 

That happened in 70 A.D. Messiah had to have come before the year 70 A.D. There's only one contender - Yeshua/Jesus of Nazareth. 

For 2,000 years the rabbis and Jewish people have missed, seeking other messiahs and have never found their peace. The lesson is, your greatest blessing is often right in front of you.

Even as believers we seek for joy, satisfaction, acceptance, and fulfillment in people, wealth, all different things of life. Yet, the blessing is right there from God. He never will deny you His blessing if you come to Him.

Come back to the Lord, your first love. For the blessing you're waiting for has already come.

From Message #908 - The Forbidden Prophecy III 
Scripture: John 3:16

TODAY'S MISSION - Take time today to come back to your first love. Love the Lord with all your heart and strength, serve Him and He will heap blessings on you.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2022)

The Rejected Missionary

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn
Wednesday, January 12, 2022

Letter from missions board to an applicant:

"We received your application and we're surprised.

* You're afflicted with severe eye trouble. This is a handicap to effective ministry.
* Is it appropriate for a missionary to do part-time secular work? You're making tents on the side. * * The church in Philippi was the only church that supported you. We wonder why.
* Is it true that you have a jail record? Certain brethren report that you did time at Caesarea and were imprisoned at Rome.
* You refer to yourself as aged. Our missions policy is to only accept young applicants. We advise you to stick with tent making."

Signed, The Foreign Missions Board.”

This was to Apostle Paul. When you think about it, he was unlikely yet the greatest apostle.

You might not be a likely missionary or minister. God chooses and delights in those who aren't likely.

Have you been discouraged from doing God's will? God only chooses those who are not qualified. He doesn't call the qualified; he qualifies the called. Just answer and go. God will take care of the rest. Be willing and God will take care of making you able.


From Message #909 - The Mission People
Scripture: Philippians 4:13

TODAY'S MISSION - Go boldly into the world. Answer God's calling for you, today. You are qualified to serve Him. Be willing; you have been enabled.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit
		


—————

Dear Jesus, thank you for loving us so much.  You gave your life to qualify our lives for and with you.   We bow our hearts and thank you.   In your Holy Precious Name. Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2022)

The Voice of The Nahash

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Friday, January 14, 2022

The Hebrew word for serpent or snake is nahash. 
It sounds like someone is whispering, nahash, nahash. The word for snake also means the whisperer, nahash.

In the Bible, the serpent is the symbol of the enemy. The enemy is a whisperer; he works in a subtle crafty way, in secret, in the darkness. 

The work of the enemy begins with a whisper. A thought comes into your mind and you're wondering, "How did that happen?" He doesn't say it out loud. He whispers a little thing, a little idea. If you go with that, the whisper becomes a sin. The whisper becomes an action; the action becomes a habit, the habit a lifestyle and the lifestyle a destiny. 

How do you fight the enemy? 

You fight him when that thing is just a notion, a whisper or a temptation. That thing comes in, that whisper of anger, that whisper of lust, that whisper of doing what you know is wrong, you fight it. 

Drown it out when you hear that little word of temptation. Speak the Word of God and you will drown out the whisperer.

From Message #914 - The Forked Tongue 
Scripture: 2 Corinthians 10:5

TODAY'S MISSION - Today, fight sin when it's just a whisper, a thought, a notion. Drown it out at the beginning.




			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2022)

Gravity-Free Living

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Thursday, January 13, 2022

(Note: Posted in this thread 
Saturday, January 15, 2022)


Are you burdened down with problems, worries, fears, a million issues? 

You think:  “…if I get rid of the problems I'll get rid of the burdens.”

 ——— No. 

This world has problems, but there's a secret of how to live a burden-free life. The problem isn't the problem; it's the weight, the gravity, that's the problem. 

We're to be living in the heavenlies. We're not of this world. If you go into the heavenlies, that thing won't weigh anything anymore. There's no more gravity. 

Get your life away from the earthly. Don't be bound by the gravity of this world. Live in the spirit. Dwell in the heavenlies. Get your eyes and mind off the problem. Get your eyes on God and refresh yourself in the heavenly places. 

Rejoice in heavenly treasures and you'll find yourself free from the gravity of the world. You might have the problem but it won't weigh anything anymore.

He said, "My yoke is easy, my burden is light." 

Dwell with the Lord in the heavenlies and your burdens will become light. It all begins when you begin to dwell in the heavenly places and away from gravity.

From Message #911 - Leaving Gravity 
Scripture: Matthew 11:28-30

TODAY'S MISSION - Stay continually today in the Lord's presence. Dwell with your Saviour and rejoice you are no longer weighed down.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2022)

“You know my sitting down and my rising up; You understand my thought afar off.”

‭‭Psalms‬ ‭139:2‬ ‭NKJV‬‬









						Psalms 139:2 You know my sitting down and my rising up; You understand my thought afar off. | New King James Version (NKJV) | Download The Bible App Now
					

You know my sitting down and my rising up; You understand my thought afar off.



					bible.com
				




Jesus loves us so much.  He’s always.’here’.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 17, 2022)

The Bread of Extra

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Monday, January 17, 2022

You might be saying you don't have enough. I don't have enough in my life: I don't have enough money, time, and affection and never have enough anything. You have a lot of lack and you sometimes complain; you're not satisfied. 

What does the Bible say?

The Lord's Prayer says, "Give us this day our daily bread". Do you have daily bread? Go to your kitchen; do you have bread for the day? Chances are you do; and not only that you've got more than that because you have weekly bread. You have enough for the week or even longer. 

And yet the Bible says to pray just for daily bread. So if daily bread is sufficient in your life, then weekly bread is extra. Consider yourself blessed! If you've got daily bread, that's blessing itself. Many people don't have that, but you've got bread beyond the day. 

Do you want to be blessed? 

Start giving thanks for what you have. You got saved, you're blessed; you got daily bread, and you're blessed! You're saved from hell, you're blessed. Give thanks for all the blessings and you'll have more than enough.

From Message #495 - Our Daily Bread 
Scripture: 1 Thessalonians 5:18

TODAY'S MISSION - Live today in the realm of extra - take no blessing for granted but as a new and extra gift of God's love.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 18, 2022)

Remember no More

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Tuesday, January 18, 2022

God told His people to always remember the Exodus, how He saved them out of Egypt, how He split the sea in two, how He brought them to Sinai, and to the Promised Land. God told Israel to remember the Law He gave them.

It is holy to remember what God has done in our lives. But it is holy also to not remember when it comes to what man has done or not done in our lives. 

We are saved in the first place because God chooses not to remember. It is written in Isaiah 43, "I will remember your sin no more." 

We need to practice the holy act of not remembering. It's not just that we forget. It is rather we choose to "remember no more." It is not passive. It is an act of the will in God's grace. 

To remember no more, means there is something there that can be remembered, but God chooses to specifically remember it not. So what that person did to you, it's hard to forget. But you need to do what God did. You need to choose to remember it no more.

From Message #461 - Be ye Imperfect I 
Scripture: Hebrews 8:12

TODAY'S MISSION - Today, forgive and forget all the wrongful things done to you. Choose to remember them no more but instead dwell on all the good God has done for you.




			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2022)

Paying The Price of God

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn
Thursday, January 20, 2022

When you buy something you pay at least what you think that thing is worth or you wouldn't buy it. You might pay less for it if you're getting a bargain, but nobody pays more than what they think it's worth.

When looking at Calvary, you see nail pierced hands. The King of Kings left His throne to dwell with us and be the ultimate price for sin, past, present and future.

Yeshua paid for you with His own life. He came down to rescue us as we could not save ourselves of our own sinful nature. Thus, He loves you more than He loves His own life!!

Love Him more than your own life - even more, love others more than your own life.

For God so loved YOU that the price was Himself so that you would live your life in a way that was worthy of the price He paid. A life worthy... of the life of God.

From Message #527 - Price (message title)
Scripture: Isaiah 56:1

TODAY'S MISSION - You have been bought with the price of God's own life. Now live today, a day and a life worthy of that purchase.




			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2022)

In Autumn it will Come

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Friday, January 21, 2022

Teshuvah, it's Hebrew for return, repentance - Teshuvah.

For two thousand years, the Jewish people have rejected the Gospel and wandered the earth away from Messiah. There is a great mystery in that God has set up the Age as a sacred Hebrew year. 

The autumn represents the season of repentance. And the fact that the season of repentance comes at the end, signifies that the time of Jewish repentance, their return to God and Messiah, will only happen at the end of the age.

Just as the Hebrew year waits for the Jewish people to repent, in order to conclude, so the entire age and creation is waiting for the return of the Jewish people to their Messiah. It will surely come in God's appointed time, and when it does, so too will come Messiah and redemption to the world. 

So never stop praying for the Jewish people, or their redemption. The same for your life, never stop seeking God or the blessing He has for you. 

God's promises are good, and they will come in their appointed time. And when they do, you will know they were more than worth the wait.

From Message #1204 - The Three End-Time Teshuvas 
Scripture: Psalm 122:6

TODAY'S MISSION - Pray for the peace of Jerusalem and for the day that God's ancient people will say "Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord."



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2022)

The Encounter & The Straight Street

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Monday, January 24, 2022

Shaul or Paul was on Damascus Road when he had the vision from God; a very dramatic way that salvation came for Paul. But it didn't end on Damascus Road.

 It led Paul to Straight Street. In other words, salvation must lead to a straight walk. Every encounter, every experience with God has to lead to Straight Street, a daily straight path. 

True change isn't a high or an experience, but a changed life. The very experience of God leads to righteousness because experience isn't good in itself if God isn't in it. God's presence is for nothing if it doesn't change your life. 

Take the blessings of God in your life and turn them into a new way of life. Take the experience and feeling of love and turn it into a straight path of love. Take that experience of victory and turn it into a straight path of victory. 

Take that experience of the Holy Presence of God and turn it into a straight street of holiness, because the experience is only the beginning. 

The victory is the changed life. Damascus Road always leads to Straight Street.

From Message #635 - A Street Called Straight 
Scripture: Acts 9:1-20

TODAY'S MISSION - Today, claim the victory that you have through Yeshua. Live a transformed life of holiness; for you have been forever changed by His glory.




			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## PatDM'T (Jan 24, 2022)

Beautiful sermon
about the power
(and importance)
of fasting by 
the late Pastor
Derek Prince.

If ever we needed 
to do so the most,
it is now with
all that the world
is experiencing.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> Beautiful sermon
> about the power
> (and importance)
> of fasting by
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful message.    God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2022)

Hitler & Niemoller

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Tuesday, January 25, 2022

Hitler tried to neutralize the church. He said to pastors: "you confine yourself to the church, I'll take care of the German people."

Hitler's deal was the devil's deal. He can't take away your faith; so he says, keep your faith away from the people. If he can't destroy your faith, he'll neutralize it. 

Too many believers have accepted the deal. They hear the Word of God, worship, talk to the Lord in church, but the rest of their lives aren't touched. That's exactly what the enemy wants. 

He wants it all to stay in the sanctuary and that way there's no miracle or victory.

Tell the devil, no deal! If you made a deal, tear it up! Take the gospel and spread it. Take the love of Messiah and let it change your life. Take the power of the Spirit and go out on the highways. 

Take down that wall between Sunday morning and the rest of your week. The Lord came down to this life that this life would change; all of it because there are no deals with the devil. He is only Lord at all if He is Lord of all!

From Message #636 - The Reich And The Kingdom 
Scripture: Mark 1:19

TODAY'S MISSION - Take the Word on the road with you today, take it outside and let His light shine, share your blessings with others that they may see your faith in the Lord of all.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2022)

Beautiful Message per Max Lucado:

“…God loves. And he loves the world so much he gave his son. 

No abstract ideas but a flesh-wrapped divinity. Scripture equates Jesus with God. God, then, gave himself. Why? 

So that "whoever believes in him shall not perish."


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 26, 2022)

*Beggars, Princes, & Fairy Tales*

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn
Wednesday, January 26, 2022


A king adopts a beggar child, takes him into his mansion and says, "_all this is yours"_. 

The child takes the candlesticks and jewels and puts them in his pocket. He takes the paintings down, puts them in a bag. The child still has the mind and heart of a beggar. He doesn't really believe he's rich, adopted or loved. As long as he clings to it, he's not. 

If we're clinging to money, that means we're really not rich. If we're clinging to possessions, that means we really don't have much. If we're clinging to the love of people, then it means we really don't have love. If we're clinging to anything in the world, it means we really don't have much in heaven. 

You're a child of God if you're born again. You're a child of the king. Whatever He has is yours. He has gladly, freely, given you the kingdom and all His blessings. You don't have to cling to things anymore. If you're His child, you're rich. Receive it and stop clinging. 

Let go and be blessed.  In God, you're no longer a beggar.  You're a child of the King.




From Message #638 - Beggars, Princes, & Fairy Tales
Scripture: Luke 12:32


*TODAY'S MISSION - *Give to those in need and help the ones who have lost hope; love those who need to see and feel God's love. Doing these things, we store up heavenly treasures and His blessings.


Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2022)

Sharing a beautiful prayer that was so graciously shared with me.  

 *Scriptures:*

2 Corinthians 1:20
For all the promises of God in Him are Yes, and in Him Amen, to the glory of God through us.

Jeremiah 29:11
For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope.

Romans 8:28
And we know that all things work together for good to those who love God, to those who are the called according to His purpose.

Isaiah 43:19
Behold, I will do a new thing, Now it shall spring forth; Shall you not know it? I will even make a road in the wilderness
And rivers in the desert.

Jeremiah 30:17
For I will restore health to you And heal you of your wounds, says the Lord

* Loving Prayer…*

Most Gracious and Loving Heavenly Father,

Thank You for the precious promises You have graciously give me. I stand in awe of You. Even when I do not deserve all You have given me,

Dear Lord…Forgive me where I have fallen short of Your glory. Dear Holy Father, make every crooked path straight in my life that You get the glory out of my life.

Fill me to overflowing with Your Spirit; Lord give Your strength to stand up for righteousness.

Your word tells us in Isaiah 41:10, “Fear not, for I am with you; Be not dismayed, for I am Your God. I will strengthen you, Yes, I will help you. I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.”

Lead, guide, direct, me in the way I should go all the days of my life, that I may dwell in Your house all the days of my life to worship the beauty of the Lord and praise Him in His temple.

All, in the Precious Holy Name of Jesus  Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2022)

*God Bless America: Meaning What?*

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Thursday, January 27, 2022

After 9-11, everyone was saying God bless America, but which God? Which America?
What blessing?

*Is it the God of the Bible or the God of political correctness?*

Is America founded to be a light to the nations, a new Jerusalem, source of Gospel missions, refuge of the Jewish people, friend of Israel?

 Or the America that's the chief exporter of pornography, immorality and the god Mammon, which has daily blasphemed God on its media airwaves, and advocated the killing of tens of millions of unborn children - an entire generation?

The blessing of safety and prosperity - so we can continue in sin? 

No, the point isn't "God bless America", the point is* "America, bless God!"* 

The focus of our prayers isn't to be our nation's prosperity, but our nation's repentance. 

In our own lives, our prayers tend to focus on God blessing us - but more important is that we repent and live in God's will. 

You can't expect His blessings if you don't submit to His will. Pray and seek that your life be truly in His will. Bless God with your obedience and God will bless you with His best.


From Message #923 - Sound of The Watchmen 

Scripture: Acts 17:30

*TODAY'S MISSION - Pray for our country, its people, its government, that we, as a nation will turn from our sin and seek God's face. Repent and turn away from the spiritual darkness.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit
		

*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2022)

*Psalm 15 *

Lord who may dwell in Your secret tent?
Who may live on Your holy Mountain?

The one whose walk is blameless,
who does what is righteous,
who speaks the truth from their heart,

Whose tongue utters no slander, who does no wrong to a neighbor, and casts no slur on others; who despises a vile person but honors those who fear the Lord;

Who keeps an oath even when it hurts,
and does not change their mind;
who lends money to the poor without interest;
who does not except a bribe against the innocent.

Whoever does these things will never be shaken.

*Prayer* 

Dearest Holy Father, enable me to walk upright before You. To stand up for what is right in Your sight every day that I draw breath from You.

Draw me by Your Spirit that the decisions I make is a reflection of You. *Till all they see is You in me. *

I ask You to do these things in the Matchless Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Shimmie (Feb 1, 2022)

*21 Days of Prayer for 
Revival

DAY 1: DESIGNED FOR INTIMACY 

WEEK 1: PERSONAL REVIVAL*

When tracing any theme through Scripture, it is always wise to check out how it all started. What were God’s original intentions? To do this we have to return to the beginnings. So, our Scripture reading today goes right back to revival in the Garden. Except that it wasn’t called “revival” because there was nothing to revive at that stage. No-one had slipped backwards. That comes in this Scripture reading. We find God’s plan for our relationship with him and how that all got messed up in this passage. You may have to read between the lines a little to discern God’s intentions, but I am sure you can see it.

*Scripture: Genesis 3:6-10

Devotion*

A lot is made of nakedness in this passage so perhaps we should start there. Up to this point in the narrative, Adam and Eve had been completely naked and completely unashamed. They were not the same and they were certainly different from God, but this had no impact on their relationships. They were open books. Nothing to hide. No shame. No embarrassment.

www.Bible.com


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2022)

*ATOMIC BLASTS ON SODOM*

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Tuesday, February 1, 2022

Shalom, to you my Friend and Co-Minister in the Great Commission...

Then the LORD rained down burning sulfur on Sodom and Gomorrah-from the LORD out of the heavens.Gen.19:24

Genesis 18 and 19 record the judgment and destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah - cities so evil that their inhabitants attempted to rape the angels sent to them. The Bible records the judgment - fire rains down from the sky and the cities are destroyed.

Of course, modern scholars and critics of the Bible believe the account to be a myth and the destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah an event that never took place. And there has never been any remnant of any city that would fit the description of the account... *until now.*

The cities of Sodom and Gomorrah would have been located in the region of the Dead Sea. Seven miles northeast of the Dead Sea is a city called Tall el-Hamman. 

It has in recent times been the focus of an extensive multi-national archaeological excavation. Those involved in the excavation included archaeologists, geologists, geochemists, geomorphologists, mineralogists, paleobotanists, sedimentologists, medical doctors, and cosmic-impact experts.

After fifteen excavations, the team published its conclusions. The conclusions were stunning. 

They placed the city about 3,600 years ago, which is within the generally accepted time period of Sodom and Gomorrah. What they found, set apart the ruins from virtually any other city ever excavated. They came to the conclusion that the city was destroyed - suddenly, violently, cataclysmically.

How was it destroyed? Fire from the sky. The blast was so great that the scientists likened it to that of an atomic bomb. In fact they believe that the force of the blast was greater than the atomic bomb of Hiroshima... a thousand times greater - or the equivalent of a thousand atomic bombs!

The force that destroyed the city was so powerful that the temperature of the air rose above 3,600 Fahrenheit. Mudbrick houses, clay vessels, swords, shields, and spears began to melt.

According to the scientists, none of the estimated 8,000 people or animals within the city survived, j*ust as in the account of Genesis. *

In fact, it appears that wood and small plants were blasted into tiny diamond-like structures. Other finds indicated the melting of elements that require temperatures of 4,435% Fahrenheit! 

As for the vegetation, it appears to have been wiped out as it was written "and also the vegetation of the land." Further, it appears that the destruction caused the land to be covered with salt - also echoing the account in Genesis.

It is yet another example of science catching up with the Bible. And it's striking for this to be revealed in our generation. For our culture once identified with the morality of Abraham - now it identifies more with that of Sodom - and now the stones cry out, warning of judgment.

*Be confident in the Word of God. In the end it will be proven true. In the meantime, live by it, stand by it, and overcome by it. *

And May God greatly bless you this month as you do!

Your brother and co-laborer in His love and service,

Jonathan

See Message: Miracles in Sodom 
Scripture: Isaiah 42:5



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2022)

*What You're Born for*

Rabbi Jonathan Kahn 
Wednesday, February 2, 2022

You say, it's hard to worship and pray; it's not for you.

You spend hours watching TV or on the internet, but can't spend time worshiping? Not cut out for it. If you're born again, you are born to worship. 

According to I Peter, you are kohaneem, a priest. As in the Old Covenant, you are kohaneem in the New, born to worship and praise God.

Not cut out for it? No, no, you were born for it in the new birth; it's in your new nature, and your new heart. 

It's more natural for you to be in His presence than watching TV; to listen to His voice than the radio; to read His word rather than that magazine, to look at Him rather than that object of lust.

 You were born a royal priest to worship Him, to dwell in His glory. It's your new nature. Believe it; exercise it. Do as every priest--enter His presence, dwell in His courts, minister to your God, and you will find the joy and desire of your heart because the priests, the kohaneem, are called to worship. It's the very thing they were born to fulfill.

From Message #647 - The Genesi of The Kohanim 
Scripture: 1 Peter 2:9

TODAY'S MISSION - Remove obstacles stopping you from learning what it feels like to be in His presence the whole day - sing His praises, talk to Him, find your joy there. You will find the secret of His blessings.



			Hope of the World - Daily Sapphires, Vitamins for your Sprit


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Shimmie (Feb 5, 2022)

_*God Loves You *_
_*So Much
The Evidence…
Jesus*_
* *​


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Feb 10, 2022)

Shimmie said:


> View attachment 478807


We were talking about this in my bible study - how all of the old testament is built on how your actions could make you ceremonially unclean.  Touching a dead body - unclean, touching blood - unclean, touching, eating certain animals - unclean.  Your very contact with something unclean made you unclean.  But for Jesus, the Holy one, if he touched you, your uncleanness didn't make him unclean.  He made you clean - the very reverse of what was "natural" according to the Old Testament.


----------



## Mitzi (Feb 10, 2022)

Didn't want to force my beliefs in the secular forum on the Sister Wives but Meri's sadness is her conscience.  Their lifestyle is heretical to the Christian faith.  I pray all of them will find their way out of that disaster and find true freedom by following what the faith teaches - the actual faith.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Mar 12, 2022)

Love Song

"He will take great delight in you; in his love he will no longer rebuke you, but will rejoice over you with singing." - Zephaniah 3:17​
*Today's Scripture & Insight: Zephaniah 3:9–17*

It’s a quiet riverside park on a Saturday afternoon. Joggers pass by, fishing rods whirl, seagulls fight over fish and chip wrappers, and my wife and I sit watching the couple. They are maybe in their late forties and are speaking a language unknown to us. She sits gazing into his eyes while he, without a hint of self-consciousness, sings to her a love song in his own tongue, carried on the breeze for us all to hear.

This delightful act got me thinking about the book of Zephaniah. At first you might wonder why. In Zephaniah’s day, God’s people had become corrupt by bowing to false gods (1:4–5), and Israel’s prophets and priests were now arrogant and profane (3:4). For much of the book, Zephaniah declares God’s coming judgment on not just Israel but all the nations of the earth (v. 8).

Yet Zephaniah foresees something else. Out of that dark day will emerge a people who wholeheartedly love God (vv. 9–13). To these people God will be like a bridegroom who delights in His beloved: “In his love he will no longer rebuke you, but will rejoice over you with singing” (v. 17).
Creator, Father, Warrior, Judge. Scripture uses many titles for God. But how many of us see God as a Singer with a love song for us on His lips?

By:  Sheridan Voysey

Reflect & Pray​How do you normally picture God—as Creator, Father, Warrior, or something else? How might your life change if you were to think of God as Lover, and yourself as His beloved?
_Great Singer, I delight in Your singing over me._


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2022)

Listen closely. 

Jesus' love does not depend upon what we do for him. Not at all. 

In the eyes of the King, you have value simply because you are. You don't have to look nice or perform well. Your value is inborn.

Period.

Think about that for just a minute. You are valuable just because you exist. Not because of what you do or what you have done, but simply because you are. 

Remember that.

Max Lucado 
Christian Ministries


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2022)

ThursdayGirl said:


> We were talking about this in my bible study - how all of the old testament is built on how your actions could make you ceremonially unclean.  Touching a dead body - unclean, touching blood - unclean, touching, eating certain animals - unclean.  Your very contact with something unclean made you unclean.  But for Jesus, the Holy one, if he touched you, your uncleanness didn't make him unclean.  He made you clean - the very reverse of what was "natural" according to the Old Testament.


Amen…


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2022)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Love Song​​"He will take great delight in you; in his love he will no longer rebuke you, but will rejoice over you with singing." - Zephaniah 3:17​
> *Today's Scripture & Insight: Zephaniah 3:9–17*
> 
> It’s a quiet riverside park on a Saturday afternoon. Joggers pass by, fishing rods whirl, seagulls fight over fish and chip wrappers, and my wife and I sit watching the couple. They are maybe in their late forties and are speaking a language unknown to us. She sits gazing into his eyes while he, without a hint of self-consciousness, sings to her a love song in his own tongue, carried on the breeze for us all to hear.
> ...


So Beautiful…


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2022)

Mitzi said:


> Didn't want to force my beliefs in the secular forum on the Sister Wives but Meri's sadness is her conscience.  Their lifestyle is heretical to the Christian faith.  I pray all of them will find their way out of that disaster and find true freedom by following what the faith teaches - the actual faith.


@Mitzi 
Although I’m unfamiliar with all of the details of the show, I’m happy that you opened my eyes to this.  You made a very vital and powerful statement regarding this show and it’s issues.  Thank you so much for this.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 19, 2022)

This morning I had my usual talk with the Lord and I asked Him why did He bother to create mankind since He knew in advance how wicked we would be.  His response to me was "because of you."   This made me cry.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 8, 2022)

God's opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Apr 10, 2022)

Permanent Address​Psalm 27:1-6
Not long ago we moved to a new home just a short distance from our old one. Despite the close proximity, we still needed to load all of our belongings onto a moving truck because of the timing of the financial transactions. Between the sale and purchase, our furnishings stayed on the truck and our family found temporary lodging. During that time, I was surprised to discover how “at home” I felt despite the displacement from our physical home—simply because I was with those I love most: my family.

For part of his life, David lacked a physical home. He lived life on the run from King Saul. As David was God’s appointed successor to the throne, Saul perceived him as a threat and sought to kill him. David fled his home and slept wherever he found shelter. Though he had companions with him, David’s most earnest desire was to “dwell in the house of the Lord”—to enjoy permanent fellowship with Him (Psalm 27:4).

Jesus is our constant companion, our sense of “home” no matter where we are. He’s with us in our present troubles and even prepares a place for us to live with Him forever (John 14:3). Despite the uncertainty and change we might experience as citizens of this earth, we can dwell permanently in our fellowship with Him every day and everywhere.

By:  Kirsten Holmberg


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Apr 13, 2022)

newgrowth15 said:


> I find comfort in knowing that I can never disappoint God  -- this is praiseworthy.


@newgrowth15, you said the above in the praise challenge thread.  This is something I hear in [Western] churches, but I don't understand.  Could you please explain it to me?  Thanks and God bless.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi @blessedandfavoured.  I pray that all is well with you. Because God thought of each and every one of us before He even created the world, (this still blows my mind) he already knew what we would do.  Therefore, we can never disappoint Him. 

Jeremiah 1:5
Psalm 139:1-18
Ephesians 1:3-5


----------



## Mitzi (May 14, 2022)

So do not fear,
for *I AM* with you;
   do not be dismayed,
for* I AM *your God.
*I will* strengthen you
  and help you;
*  I will* uphold you;
  with my righteous 
    right hand.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (May 18, 2022)

May God give us the grace, power, and courage to choose life under all circumstances.

*Deuteronomy 30:19-20 (New International Version)*
(19) This day I call the heavens and the earth as witnesses against you that I have set before you life and death, blessings and curses. Now choose life, so that you and your children may live (20) and that you may love the Lord your God, listen to his voice, and hold fast to him. For the Lord is your life, and he will give you many years in the land he swore to give to your fathers, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.


----------



## Plushottie (Jun 15, 2022)

It feels very surreal to be revisiting Christianity after cutting ties with all 8 years ago. There’s still so many questions and concerns and truly wondering if I can live such a life. I learned a lot about myself, past and values. Joining a church seems very aspirational but I am watching a local church weekly. My desires of marriage and life focus esp career as I feel if I can’t have marriage at least let me be wealthy so I can take care of self as I don’t have family is a heavy thing. Praying and studying the Bible seem fluid instantly. I feel pretty isolated w the pandemic and even more now but just needed to share.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jun 17, 2022)

@Plushottie, welcome back.  Don't strive.  Start with honest, raw, real prayer (Psalm 62:8) and reading the Bible (John 8:31-32).  Humbly invite Holy Spirit to teach you (Psalm 25, John 16:7-14)) and let Him show you what is true and real and valuable.  Worship King Jesus because when this life is over, worship will remain (Revelation 4:8-11).  Christianity is a big name for turning to Christ (which involves turning your back on sin), getting to know and trust Him, following Him and allowing Him to love you.  And doing it daily.

I pray that God renews and restores you.  God bless.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Aug 14, 2022)

People need to stop playing games.  Time is running out and paying Jesus lip service won't help you on the day of judgement.  
A word is enough for the wise.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 17, 2022)

God is so good and He protects His daughters!!


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 21, 2022)

I’m not sure if this is the place to ask but I need prayer. My depression has hit me hard this time and hits even more as I’m trying to pick my walk with God after 8yrs. My heart won’t let me be sappy and pushes hard on having faith. I don’t need flogging as I do that to self well. I’m studying my bible and prayer journaling a first in life, but this whole community stuff is lost on me.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Aug 21, 2022)

@Plushottie through the blood of Jesus the past is gone and no longer has a hold of you.  In the mighty name of Jesus, you will know the love, blessing, freedom and joy of King Jesus.  It is for freedom that Christ has set you free (Galatians 5:1).
The Lord rejoices over you with singing (Zephaniah 3:17).  He loves you with an everlasting love.  He will never leave you nor forsake you.
Let His Word fill your heart and mind and spirit.  
I will continue to pray for you.
May God bless and keep you in the palm of His hand (John 10:28).


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 21, 2022)

blessedandfavoured said:


> @Plushottie through the blood of Jesus the past is gone and no longer has a hold of you.  In the mighty name of Jesus, you will know the love, blessing, freedom and joy of King Jesus.  It is for freedom that Christ has set you free (Galatians 5:1).
> The Lord rejoices over you with singing (Zephaniah 3:17).  He loves you with an everlasting love.  He will never leave you nor forsake you.
> Let His Word fill your heart and mind and spirit.
> I will continue to pray for you.
> May God bless and keep you in the palm of His hand (John 10:28).


Thank you so very much.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 22, 2022)

The Lord used people who were imperfect in mighty ways like Paul and I know the word is timeless but I wonder if I’m too far gone to be used profoundly. I want to have faith as it’s the only way to please God. I want to pray for major things like Elijah did praying for no rain and it stopped for 3 yrs. I wonder if my hesitation is knowing that God can but having experienced so much that didn’t. Just a true random thought


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Aug 22, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> The Lord used people who were imperfect in mighty ways like Paul and I know the word is timeless but I wonder if I’m too far gone to be used profoundly. I want to have faith as it’s the only way to please God. I want to pray for major things like Elijah did praying for no rain and it stopped for 3 yrs. I wonder if my hesitation is knowing that God can but having experienced so much that didn’t. Just a true random thought


God is able and He is no respecter of persons.  You know what they say - God doesn't call the qualified; He qualifies the called.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 22, 2022)

@Plushottie 
The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases, his mercies never come to an end they are new every morning, great his his mercies toward you praying that God gives you peace as only he can.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 24, 2022)

blessedandfavoured said:


> @Plushottie, welcome back.  Don't strive.  Start with honest, raw, real prayer (Psalm 62:8) and reading the Bible (John 8:31-32).  Humbly invite Holy Spirit to teach you (Psalm 25, John 16:7-14)) and let Him show you what is true and real and valuable.  Worship King Jesus because when this life is over, worship will remain (Revelation 4:8-11).  Christianity is a big name for turning to Christ (which involves turning your back on sin), getting to know and trust Him, following Him and allowing Him to love you.  And doing it daily.
> 
> I pray that God renews and restores you.  God bless.


Congratulations, @blessedandfavoured.  Look at you ministering to others as Christ has ministered to you.  Continue in your purpose and may God bless you abundantly.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 24, 2022)

Sometimes we see our actions as insignificant, but they may mean the world to someone else.  Don't discount the impact your smile or a wave or a prayer may have in the life of someone else.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 25, 2022)

I need to voice this and I have no one to do so. I have been following this Black lady on youtube as her videos are very much about God. I watched a video this morning about ones flame that it doesn't have to be big but needs to be real. Not sure why but that has me in such a stirred state. She used an example of this faux fireplace it has a heater but no real flame so no matter if you put a candle to it it will never light because the flame is fake. I then watched a beauty youtube vlog and I hate those but something made me watch it and then something made me comment and I don't typically comment about God in such forums. I don't know if its God trying to work within or if its just a fluke but its wild. I have no connections to people so its just me alone in this walk aside for ta few exchanges here.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 26, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I need to voice this and I have no one to do so. I have been following this Black lady on youtube as her videos are very much about God. I watched a video this morning about ones flame that it doesn't have to be big but needs to be real. Not sure why but that has me in such a stirred state. She used an example of this faux fireplace it has a heater but no real flame so no matter if you put a candle to it it will never light because the flame is fake. I then watched a beauty youtube vlog and I hate those but something made me watch it and then something made me comment and I don't typically comment about God in such forums. I don't know if its God trying to work within or if its just a fluke but its wild. I have no connections to people so its just me alone in this walk aside for ta few exchanges here.


You don't have to be alone if you don't want to be.  In Proverbs 18:24 it says that if you want friends, you must be friendly. (Paraphrased)  Ask God to lead you to godly people with whom you can share and have fellowship. You will be surprised at the people He brings into your life.  May God bless you on your journey.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 29, 2022)

*"Praying for Our Children  In Jesus' Holy Name"*

Dearest Holy Father in Heaven:

We bow our hearts and unto you, we pray for our children as they return to school.

This prayer includes the young children and babies in DayCare and Nursery Care, all schools and colleges as well as trade schools.

Dear Holy Father, with your beautiful loving grace and powerful blessings, we anoint and consecrate and dedicate all students, of all ages, of all backgrounds unto you.  There shall be no gaps, no places of entry of any evil nor unclean spirits.

We anoint and consecrate and dedicate the school grounds, inside and out...the walls and the halls, windows and doors; including the teachers, staff, cafeteria, janitorial staff, transportation (school bus drivers, Uber transportation and the parents and siblings...all those of contact and influential status.

Dear Holy Father God, we shake the (unclean) dust of unclean feet from entering into their / our homes and classrooms and bind and rebuke the (evil) curriculums, away from the souls of our children--as well as--away from their peers, siblings, classmates, who have no one to intercede for them.

Dear Holy Father, we thank you for scripture: 
Mark 4:22: 

Hence....There shall be no hidden agendas, no hidden curriculums of evil, no teachings that can bring harm to our children's minds, souls, bodies, nor alter their relationship with you.  Neither shall evil mind-altering teachings fall upon the souls, minds and bodies of their peers and classmates.

All wickedness shall be exposed and decomposed. It shall not be performed. There shall be no evil spread.

"There is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither anything kept secret but that it should come abroad."

-- Mark 4:22

Dear Holy Father,

No child, of any age nor gender, male and female, shall be left out of prayer nor left behind for the evil spirits against God's rule and reign.

These children shall excel with the Mind of Christ...the heart of God the Holy Father and led by none other than God's Holy Spirit.

In Jesus' Precious Holy Name, Amen

Psalm 89:22

"...The enemy shall not exact himself upon them."

Thank you Dear Holy Father God...In Jesus Precious Holy Name, Amen


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 30, 2022)

I was watching my former church service Sunday when the lead pastor made the announcement he would be on leave bc of some inappropriate messages with a lady not sexual just not kosher for a married man. I really feel bad for him as people are already making social media content on it. His humbleness in owning it and not bucking as most men would has me very sober.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 5, 2022)

I went to church for the first time in at least 3 years today. I kept tearing up during worship and was not expecting for my heart to feel so full.

Today's sermon also hit me. It was about having God size dreams, God choosing to use us in His mission to rescue the world, and realizing how big God actually is. One thing he said that really hit home was something like, "Christians believe but live an atheist lifestyle." That really spoke to my current spiritual condition.


----------



## Plushottie (Sep 5, 2022)

I’m struggling to remain in Christianity as it seems nothing is ever good enough and this world is beyond broken. I try to keep seeking God and not lean too much on my understanding yet this world and life is devoid of anything but trials and pain. I try to count my blessings to even have the ability to read and write, for the very breathe I’m taking while writing this. I’m not stupid or head in the clouds.
Listening to my former church where the pastor made the news last week, the sermon hit we are born to worship and celebration is a form of it. While all I really know is valleys in life I’m trying to hold to the morning. I want to be like psalm 43.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I’m struggling to remain in Christianity as it seems nothing is ever good enough and this world is beyond broken. I try to keep seeking God and not lean too much on my understanding yet this world and life is devoid of anything but trials and pain. I try to count my blessings to even have the ability to read and write, for the very breathe I’m taking while writing this. I’m not stupid or head in the clouds.
> Listening to my former church where the pastor made the news last week, the sermon hit we are born to worship and celebration is a form of it. While all I really know is valleys in life I’m trying to hold to the morning. I want to be like psalm 43.


@Plushottie  
Dearest One, whom Jesus loves…
Rest in God’s loving arms and protecting promises.  It’s the safest place to be.  

Your former Pastor’s error, is not about you.   Don’t give up your faith in Jesus.  No matter what occurs with others, God still has loving plans for you.   In this life, amidst all of it’s trials, God will never leave you nor forsake you.  No…not ever.

Hebrews 13:5 
All Glory unto Jesus.  Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2022)

ckisland said:


> I went to church for the first time in at least 3 years today. I kept tearing up during worship and was not expecting for my heart to feel so full.
> 
> Today's sermon also hit me. It was about having God size dreams, God choosing to use us in His mission to rescue the world, and realizing how big God actually is. One thing he said that really hit home was something like, "Christians believe but live an atheist lifestyle." That really spoke to my current spiritual condition.


Jesus loves you…for real.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 6, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I’m struggling to remain in Christianity as it seems nothing is ever good enough and this world is beyond broken. I try to keep seeking God and not lean too much on my understanding yet this world and life is devoid of anything but trials and pain. I try to count my blessings to even have the ability to read and write, for the very breathe I’m taking while writing this. I’m not stupid or head in the clouds.
> Listening to my former church where the pastor made the news last week, the sermon hit we are born to worship and celebration is a form of it. While all I really know is valleys in life I’m trying to hold to the morning. I want to be like psalm 43.


Hi @Plushottie, prayerfully you can relate to the attached video and that it will help you in your journey.  The first 60 seconds of the video is deliberate.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 6, 2022)

I've been convicted to start my celibacy journey! I feel fired up and hopeful. Sexual immorality has haunted me my entire Christian walk. I'm walking in the power of Christ and standing against this sin that has held me in bondage! It's over! It's defeated! And I claim my victory in the name of Jesus Christ! 
I posted in the prayer request thread if any of you ladies feel so inclined to pray for me.


----------



## Plushottie (Sep 10, 2022)

I feel like what I know of God vs what I read are so different. God of my youth was never kind as so much was allowed yet now I see a much kinder God. I don’t feel close but then yesterday I was helped in such a wild way and even today as frivolous as this may be I feel God set a certain candle I wanted aside as it was on Bath and Body Works site this morning yet when I got to store it was sold out completely now not even on the website. Like God you lavished me.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Sep 11, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I feel like what I know of God vs what I read are so different. God of my youth was never kind as so much was allowed yet now I see a much kinder God. I don’t feel close but then yesterday I was helped in such a wild way and even today as frivolous as this may be I feel God set a certain candle I wanted aside as it was on Bath and Body Works site this morning yet when I got to store it was sold out completely now not even on the website. Like God you lavished me.


Exodus 34:5-7
5 And the Lord descended in the cloud, and stood with him there, and proclaimed the name of the Lord.

6 And the Lord passed by before him, and proclaimed, *The Lord, The Lord God, merciful and gracious, longsuffering, and abundant in goodness and truth,*

7* Keeping mercy for thousands, forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin, and that will by no means clear the guilty; visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children, and upon the children's children, unto the third and to the fourth generation.*

The first thing the Lord told us about Himself is that He is merciful.  Some versions translate 'merciful' to compassionate.  Some versions translate 'mercy' to 'lovingkindness'.  Either way, the Lord left you a little reminder of His love for you.

Be blessed @Plushottie.


----------



## Plushottie (Sep 11, 2022)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Exodus 34:5-7
> 5 And the Lord descended in the cloud, and stood with him there, and proclaimed the name of the Lord.
> 
> 6 And the Lord passed by before him, and proclaimed, *The Lord, The Lord God, merciful and gracious, longsuffering, and abundant in goodness and truth,*
> ...


Thank you for your gift of really being entrenched in the scripture and redirecting me to such.


----------



## Plushottie (Sep 16, 2022)

This week has been horrible but the church I’m watching reached out for volunteers and I got to do the chat for livestream service. It may not have been much but it felt nice to feel useful. The sermon was on the many names of God and his deep love, what you call your self like John referring to himself as the one loved by God. Everyday I wonder if there’s a point to me trying to be Christian as my depression is far too great to have to always restrain and definitely leaves me with so many things, but I’m going to try to keep seeking.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 20, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> This week has been horrible but the church I’m watching reached out for volunteers and I got to do the chat for livestream service. It may not have been much but it felt nice to feel useful. The sermon was on the many names of God and his deep love, what you call your self like John referring to himself as the one loved by God. Everyday I wonder if there’s a point to me trying to be Christian as my depression is far too great to have to always restrain and definitely leaves me with so many things, but I’m going to try to keep seeking.


@Plushottie, you, too, can call yourself one who is loved by God because you are.  You have to change the tapes in your own mind.  Fill them with positive, life-affirming scriptures and repeat them, outloud, to yourself every day.  You will soon realize how much God really does love you and you will want to share that love with others.  God bless.


----------



## Plushottie (Sep 26, 2022)

Lord I know I have been praying more than I ever did when I was a Christian 8 yrs ago. I really want to believe you have heard them and have renewed my confidence and my audacity to put myself out there in this world for my business ideas. If you let this bloom I will not hide who has provided me this ability and I do not want to limit what you can do through me. My dreams of speaking and teaching in a dynamic way you have given me the gift since a little girl and you have allowed me to have 10 yrs + working doing those things. I just want to do it for my own business and do it in a way that provides a life that restores not only in me but the world.


----------



## Plushottie (Oct 3, 2022)

I sometimes like toddy wish I had people I really knew and trust to talk about the Bible or different things. I feel like I must hold it all in as I don’t live in a world where God is king.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Oct 3, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I sometimes like toddy wish I had people I really knew and trust to talk about the Bible or different things. I feel like I must hold it all in as I don’t live in a world where God is king.


@Plushottie  God is King whether people like it or not.
Pray, and the King will lead you to more of His children, IRL and online.  He sets the lonely in families (Psalm 68:6) and if you are willing and obedient you will eat the good of the land (Isaiah 1:19).  
God bless you - have a wonderful week full of God's glorious goodness.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 6, 2022)

The movie "The Remaining" is a pretty good revelation movie.  It touches on a lot of rapture/revelation points that aren't often discussed. If you have Pureflix, it is worth checking out.


----------



## Plushottie (Oct 10, 2022)

I keep feeling torn about this walk because I have done this before and there are more questions than answers. I’m still doing what one should yet I feel as though I’m wasting time. It’s much more complex than I can ever express in writing. I read and comprehend yet there is very much refusal to accept a lot of things and more so the harshness is what affirms. I would love to believe God is loving, merciful and hears yet there is so much that blocks. I don’t not believe things or change is possible I just feel more times than not no miracle of prayer will happen in my life. Just a vent not to cause alarm.
Just watched this YouTube video talking about truth vs legalistic view and that hit me deep. God’s truth has grace,mercy and compassion the law doesn’t. This is a real deep ah ha.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 12, 2022)

Faith over feelings.  God says in His word that it is our faith that pleases Him.


----------



## PatDM'T (Oct 18, 2022)

Nobody Is Void Of A Pit #shorts By Mike Todd
					






					youtube.com


----------



## PatDM'T (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 29, 2022)

Let us never forget that God is holy.


----------



## Plushottie (Oct 30, 2022)

Watched my 2nd church service and it was on the prodigal son but also showing the lens of a compassionate father on both sons. The other son is typically who I identify with as I never had a wild era. However the dutiful can pivot to entitlement so easily. I look at my life and it’s not at all desirable yet I’m grateful.
A reoccurring thought for yrs was me as a minister but because my background wasn’t perfect I left that for those holier than but the desire to do what I’m gifting in speaking/teaching/poking feels stifled. I’m tired of making the best of crumbs but alas.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> Watched my 2nd church service and it was on the prodigal son but also showing the lens of a compassionate father on both sons. The other son is typically who I identify with as I never had a wild era. However the dutiful can pivot to entitlement so easily. I look at my life and it’s not at all desirable yet I’m grateful.
> A reoccurring thought for yrs was me as a minister but because my background wasn’t perfect I left that for those holier than but the desire to do what I’m gifting in speaking/teaching/poking feels stifled. I’m tired of making the best of crumbs but alas.


Dear One …
Jesus is listening to your heart…He cares.  He truly cares.  He always will, care about every part of you.  

All that you care about, all that you have shared…it’s all on the Cross.
Jesus proved that He truly cares.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 3, 2022)

I recently heard someone say that she and her husband are church goers.  Being a church goer doesn't make one any more of a Christian than standing in a garage makes one a Cadillac.

You must diligently seek The Lord and know Him for yourself, but more importantly, He must know you.


----------



## Plushottie (Nov 14, 2022)

God I know you see me as your word says you are the God who sees. Lord why make me this way knowing it would not allow peace? I know your understanding and mine don’t align. These ideas of working in ministry, teaching and counseling don’t fit the world I’m in nor do I fit it.
I know you get joy from using those that isn’t the ideal. I pray you remove anything including my mental blocks if you want this to come.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 25, 2022)

Don't blame God for something He didn't do.  Two random shootings, one in a Walmart breakroom and the other in a gay nightclub.  Men, with freedom of choice, driven by hated, did this.  God gives us the right to choose; how we use it is up to us.

I choose to worship and serve The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 30, 2022)

My mother always said to give people their flowers while they can smell them.  As a child, I had no idea what she was talking about.  As an adult I understand that she meant don't wait until someone dies to say nice things about them.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 1, 2022)

"God is the author of perfection." Adrian Rogers.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 20, 2022)

God gave us two ears and one mouth so that we would listen twice as much as we talk.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 24, 2022)

I have heard people say that if you want something, put it out in the universe and it will come to you.  That has always bothered me.  Why not just ask God, in faith and. thankfulness.  After all,  He created the universe.


----------



## Plushottie (Dec 24, 2022)

I started the year not a Christian and after this year and the more understanding I may end the yr the way it started as I never want to make a mockery out of something sacared. My heart feels beyond heavy as my desires continue to be pain.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Dec 24, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I started the year not a Christian and after this year and the more understanding I may end the yr the way it started as I never want to make a mockery out of something sacared. My heart feels beyond heavy as my desires continue to be pain.


Dear @Plushottie 

Jesus is the lover of your soul.  His enemy - the devil - wants to separate you from Him but remember that nothing can separate you from God's love.  His blood speaks good things for you day and night.  He has come to give you life, and life more abundantly.  He is your advocate.

Meditate on God's Word - let it fill your spirit and your whole being.  God's grace has brought you safe thus far, His grace will lead you home.  In 2023, it may be worth your time to seek out inner healing/deliverance, but until then remember that while you were a sinner, Christ died for you, and that He chose you (John 15:16,19; Ephesians 1:5,11).  He knew you before you were born and He knowingly, wilfully chose you.  He is the potter, you are the clay.  He will never leave you nor forsake you.  

He is Emmanuel, God with us - God with you.  Hold on to that because it is the Truth.  God's Word is Truth (John 8:31-32, John 17:17), not your feelings, not your circumstances, not your past, not your sins, failures, mistakes or misfortunes.  God and His Word are the Truth.  And His Word says He loves you with an everlasting love.  Rest in His love for you.

Bonus reading:
Psalm 62:8
Psalm 23
Joshua 1:8 

And musical encouragement:

And because it's Christmas:

God bless you.  Have a merry Christmas leaning on Christ's everlasting arms.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 25, 2022)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Merry Christmas all!


Ditto!


----------

